# 200sx engine swap with an rx7



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

ive got an 91 rx7 thats got massive body damage but the engine is in near perfect condition (it was in a wreck). ive been lookin at a few cars and trucks, and it seems nissan is the easiest to do engine swaps with the rotary engine. is it possible to fit the engine, dual turbo, and an intercooler into the chassis of a 200sx? are there any companies that offer modified motor mounts or will i have to fabricate?

i picked this model since it seems to be the lightest, and i can pick one up at a good price  

any suggestions and info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

What year 200sx? If you are looking at a FWD 95-99 it will be almost impossible to do unless you convert to RWd.I'd go for an old 510 ,210 ,1200 or eighties 200sx rwd.That way, you are only switching engines, not driveline configurations.Also cool would be an old Mazda GLC or RX3/4 or maybe even an old RWD Toyota Corolla ,Tercel or Starlet.You may even be able to use a Chevette or Pinto.All these cars are light, small and rear wheel drive.For this reason they would make the best swap candidates.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

200sx is rwd, 87 or 88 i think. automatic trans though. im currently trying to find a 5 or even a 6 speed trannie thatll fit the rotary engine, but also in the 200sx....


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

AAAAAHHH....S12 chassis!You may wish to try the 240/Sylvia forum instead.This is for the B14 200sx.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

thx, all try there


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

im kinda confused. are you saying an s12 chassis wont fit in a 200sx? too big or too small? motor mounts will have to be changed anyways, and i can fabricate some if need be.

i was just wondering bout the 200sx since i can easily get one mad cheap...... but then, it might be interesting to drop it in a vw rabbit truck, which also happens to be close at hand


----------

